# Diffuser for Zebralight H51 and H51w



## jalbam (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Is there any diffuser that can be attached to a Zebralight H51 or H51w without doing any modification?

My H51 is one of the most versatile and useful flashlights I have ever had but, in my opinion, it needs a diffuser to be even more versatile and better (I would also love it had a lower low mode, by the way).

I really think Zebralight should think seriously about this. But meanwhile, is there any alternative? I already have Fenix diffusers but they won't fit on H51 without doing modifications.

EDIT: oh sorry, I forgot it! I would like a diffuser that I can put on and remove it in just a few seconds so I can decide which way I prefer depending on the situation. I would like to be able to remove it or put it back again easily and in total darkness (stickers are not a good solution for what I want).


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 30, 2011)

Get yourself some DC-fix diffusion film from Phaserburn, a member here on the forum. You can do a search for him, and click on his user link to send him a PM. It's the easiest way to get diffusion for your ZL. You can also contact CaveDave, another member here, as he has a way to cut perfect circles out of DC-fix sized just right for SC30/31/50/51 series lights and H30/31/51 series headlamps. I don't know how much he would charge you though, but I'm sure he'd be willing to sell you some. I've been thinking about asking him myself, because cutting a perfectly round circle out of the stuff is nearly impossible to do by hand, although I've managed to a decent enough job of it with some practice that it doesn't create any artifacts in the beam because of any gaps between the film and bezel of the light.


----------



## flasherByNight (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been meaning to post this for awhile but keep forgetting.

Just thought I'd mention that the plastic disposable contact containers fit perfectly over the reflector, thought it would work as a diffuser


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Sep 30, 2011)

EDIT - Nevermind......I misunderstood.


----------



## jalbam (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you very much for your replies.

I would like a diffuser that I can put on and remove it in just a few seconds so I can decide which way I prefer depending on the situation. I would like to be able to remove it or put it back again easily and in total darkness (stickers are not a good solution for what I want). I have edited the first post annotating this.

Because of the reason explained above I don't like using any film unless it can be easily removed and put back again without too much effort and without losing it, etc. I think a flip away diffuser would be awesome but without having to modify a Fenix one or others.

Regarding using plastic disposable contact containers, while it seems a good solution (although a little bit "ugly") I bet it will be hard to find a good one that fits this flashlight.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 30, 2011)

Zebralight needs to address this ongoing request from users by threading the bezel around the emitter. Then filters could be affixed as desired. Zebralight could also mfg the filters, so they'd have more to sell. Win win.

I hope that someday, light mfgrs wake up to the fact that users like to modify the quality of the beam to their liking. This need should be met with product engineering. In this case it's simple: Thread the damned bezel.

Failing that, we need to figure out how to make a frosted silicone "rubber band" that can slip over the light's head. I have yet to discover the material to use for this, some sort of a silicone (or other stretchy clear) tube that could be sliced up into bands of the correct size. Ideas?

(Jalbam: what you want is a Zebralight H502.)


----------



## jalbam (Sep 30, 2011)

I totally agree with you, Zebralight should sell accessories for their flashlights. I wonder why they don't do that already.

I don't want a Zebralight H502 because I want to use flood mode just sometimes, not always. Most of the times I will use H51 without diffuser. I want the most versatile flashlight I can get.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Zebralight needs to address this ongoing request from users by threading the bezel around the emitter. Then filters could be affixed as desired. Zebralight could also mfg the filters, so they'd have more to sell. Win win.
> 
> I hope that someday, light mfgrs wake up to the fact that users like to modify the quality of the beam to their liking. This need should be met with product engineering. In this case it's simple: Thread the damned bezel.


 
i think that's the one big thing that Spark headlamps have over Zebralight headlamps. the ability to swap out the lens, easy access to the reflector if you want to sputter it, they have the mod potential that Zebras don't.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 30, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i think that's the one big thing that Spark headlamps have over Zebralight headlamps. the ability to swap out the lens, easy access to the reflector if you want to sputter it, they have the mod potential that Zebras don't.


 
Yep thats one advantage spark has. I too have wished since I first heard of Zebralights that they had either a threaded bezel so one could swap lenses, or a flip away diffuser of some sort. That would make them darn near perfect if you could easily switch between spot/flood.

Also, there has been a couple diy flip away diffusers using already available flip away diffusers like from fenix... check out tedh's here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308655-H51-H51w-mod-flip-away-diffuser unfortunately it took quite a bit of modding and seems to loose a lot of lumens probably due to the cheap diffuser fenix uses. But for when your only using lower power levels anyways I guess it would not matter (like for reading a book or other up close things).


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 30, 2011)

A diffuser is always going to cause loss of lumens, it's just a question of how much. The stronger the diffusion, the greater the loss.

I also agree about the flexibility of the Sparks. Although I rarely change out the frosted lens from my ST5-190nw, having the option to do so is nice. A threaded bezel on the ZL's would be a nice addition; it would allow the use of filters as well as diffusors. I would rather use a filter than a dedicated colored emitter because it's both more versatile, and the output is reduced by a colored filter, since it's only letting a portion of the available light through that corresponds to that color. This would make for a better night vision light for things like star parties.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 1, 2011)

The diffusing lens removed from the quark prism is what I use. It seems to be designed to diffuse a spot beam. Meaning the center of the lens looks different from the outer part of the lens. It does a fantastic job of diffusing the beam on my H51w. I used it recently for a camping trip and I never needed to remove the lens.
Ignore the contraption on my hand that was for this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tical.-First-light-liberator-prototype-strap.

Some light was reflected back into my eyes but that's an easy fix. I have to put some black electrical tape on the edge of the lens.











I would really love a neater setup that is removable.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 1, 2011)

Ajay said:


> The diffusing lens removed from the quark prism is what I use. It seems to be designed to diffuse a spot beam. Meaning the center of the lens looks different from the outer part of the lens. It does a fantastic job of diffusing the beam on my H51w. I used it recently for a camping trip and I never needed to remove the lens.
> Ignore the contraption on my hand that was for this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tical.-First-light-liberator-prototype-strap.
> 
> Some light was reflected back into my eyes but that's an easy fix. I have to put some black electrical tape on the edge of the lens.
> ...


 
That's exactly what a Spark looks like with the frosted lens they come with. It's a simple matter to swap out the UCL lens with the frosted one, but since I started using the frosted lens in my ST5-190nw, I've felt no need to change it. In fact, because of it's T body shape, it works better for me than my H51w does most of the time, and it's my favorite headlamp right now.


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 1, 2011)

One solution that is removable but not easily removable (so it depends on how much you want to go back and forth) is to get some film diffusion material (much easier to cut and work with than DC-fix I think) cut it into a circle and then use some glue stick to hold it on.

Glue stick is water based (childrens glue really). For easier to work with diffusion film just order the sample swatch pack from Lee Filters and you'll have plenty to work with.

I have the H51f and the H51 (which I currently use Scotch "Magic" Tape on) and I never use the H51 without anything over the lens anymore. If I decide to redo the tape over the lens I'll go to the glue stick and Lee Filters solution now that I have those items.


----------



## niclas_m (May 25, 2014)

Hello!

first of all, sorry for bringing up this old thread again .

Inspired by the posts of others here, I got around to make another diffuser clip for the H51. Especially for reading, the smooth flood light with the diffuser clip is really a good idea. And when you need the spot for looking in the distance, you can just flip over the clip.

I posted some beamshots on my website: http://niclasm.jimdo.com/projekte/zebralight-h51-diffuser-clip/
(Camera settings for the two corresponding shots use the same camera settings of cause)
Here a also a little video to show how the clip is used: http://youtu.be/OQyBTm83XTI

Because shipping quite expensive, I just ordered a couple of spare ones. Please let me know in case you want one.

cheers, thanks for the inspiration everyone,
niclas


----------



## kj2 (May 25, 2014)

That's handy


----------



## Lips (May 25, 2014)

niclas_m said:


> Hello!
> 
> first of all, sorry for bringing up this old thread again .
> 
> ...



I'd like one if possible.

Looks very handy!


----------



## niclas_m (May 25, 2014)

Glad you like the design .
Best shoot me a personal message here or an email: mail[at-sign]niclas-mueller.de (since the message feature seems to be deactivated for new users).
cheers,
niclas


----------



## Stefano (May 25, 2014)

Great job, very good !
It seems very well made​​, I think you can make a business 

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano (May 29, 2014)

Nice video :thumbsup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQyBTm83XTI


----------

